# BPOP - Popular, Inc listed on NASDAQ



## shulink (6 April 2011)

BPOP gained 2.33% on 04/05/11 and a total percentage of 5.12% in the past 3 days
BPOP is trading in the range of $2.83 - $3.29 in the past 30 days.
Average True Range (Atr) is bullish for BPOP.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for BPOP.
BPOP formed a bullish 5-day exponential moving average and 9-day exponential moving average crossover.
BPOP formed a Last Engulfing Top signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bearish and moving down for BPOP.
The 10-day simple moving average is bullish and moving up for BPOP.
Average volume decrease over 5% for BPOP.
Stock performance base on day of week in the past 90 days.
Monday: 3.90%
Tuesday: -1.48%
Wednesday: 0.77%
Thursday: -10.99%
Friday: 4.90%


----------



## shulink (17 July 2011)

*DNR-mulit bullish signal to watch*

According to the technical indicators,
Average True Range (Atr) indicates the volatility has increased for DNR.
Commodity Channel Index (CCI) is bullish for DNR.
DNR formed a Bullish Macd Crossover signal.
Money Flow Index (MFI) is bullish and moving up for DNR.
DNR formed a bullish Price & Exponential Moving Average Crossover signal.
The 10-day simple moving average is bearish and moving down for DNR.
DNR formed a bullish Stochastic Crossover signal.
Average volume increase over 5% for DNR.


----------

